# Edification



## ReformedWretch (Jun 12, 2004)

Can one be as edified in the Spirit through online message boards, e-mails, chat rooms, etc as one can face to face with a personal brother and or sister in Christ?

Give me some reasons for your answers. I am debating this on another forum and am intrested in what all of you think in regard to this.

Thanks!


----------



## DanielC (Jun 13, 2004)

[quote:125a98d63e][i:125a98d63e]Originally posted by houseparent[/i:125a98d63e]
Can one be as edified in the Spirit through online message boards, e-mails, chat rooms, etc as one can face to face with a personal brother and or sister in Christ?

Give me some reasons for your answers. I am debating this on another forum and am intrested in what all of you think in regard to this.

Thanks! [/quote:125a98d63e]

I wouldn't think so. Face to face is more personal, more effective. There's a lot of communication that goes on than just verbal. A pat on the shoulder is more comforting than an e-card. To me anyway.

Although, I'm sure that THIS forum is more edifying than that other forum, of course.:yes:

[Edited on 6-13-2004 by DanielC]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 13, 2004)

[quote:fdf92d7bd0]
Although, I'm sure that THIS forum is more edifying than that other forum, of course
[/quote:fdf92d7bd0]

LOL!

Of course!:thumbup:


----------



## blhowes (Jun 13, 2004)

[b:ad6bf2081b]Adam wrote:[/b:ad6bf2081b]
Can one be as edified in the Spirit through online message boards, e-mails, chat rooms, etc as one can face to face with a personal brother and or sister in Christ?

I don't think so. I've known some (not personally, but online) who think that participation on message boards, etc., can be considered to be the same as, and a replacement for, actually going to church. They think that Hebrews 10:25

Heb 10:25 Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching. . 

can be fulfilled in modern times through computer technology the same way it use to be when people went to church. I disagree. 

Forums are great, and God can use the interactions to edify his saints, but I think people are in general more edified when they obey God's command and meet with His people. 

Corresponding with people can bring joy, but its not God's best for us.

2Jo 1:12 Having many things to write unto you, I would not write with paper and ink: but I trust to come unto you, and speak face to face, that our joy may be full. 

Bob


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 13, 2004)

My exact thoughts Bob.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the scripture Bob!


----------

